# Victory vaps best arrow ever made



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

"Victory vaps best arrow ever made" Are you serious?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have been shooting Victory arrows for quite some time. I have a new set of VAP 600's that I am shooting in FITA and Field competitions this year. Although consider more of a hunting arrow than a competition arrow it can compete with the ACE and other target arrows too. Last year, I had a friend shooting a Nanoforce arrow. Nanoforce arrows were a fore runner to the VAP. He shot a soft target with a 55# Elite bow. The arrow went through the butt and through a 2x4 behind the butt. The only thing he could do was to break off the arrow and save the point sticking out of the 2x4. The pentretation on these arrow is unbelievable.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I will never shoot a victory arrow they are garbage the arrows a to fragile and they blow up iv got arrows in the package no shot or even flechted and they were crack i like my hands and arms to much to send a chunk of carbon through them


----------



## GlennMac (Oct 21, 2006)

Not sure about penetrator inserts seem to be to easily bent, anyone else having the same problem ?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

GlennMac said:


> Not sure about penetrator inserts seem to be to easily bent, anyone else having the same problem ?


Your probably going to have that problem. And unfortunately, they are expensive. I am sure they are using a hi grade of aluminum for machinability, but it isn't as strong and is longer than the target points. When you added a broad head you are going to get even more leverage at the joint and it will bend if it hits at a glance. I guess you might look at a stronger material, but TI is very expensive to machine and the inserts would cost upwards of 150 or 200 dollars a dozen. Stainless might be a little less expensive, but not a lot and it would added weight. Also generally, a stronger material is going to become brittle which isn't good. Yes, if the inserts are not installed right, if the target is too tough and the shooting angle is wrong, you could have bending problems. I guess, the bottom line is if the inserts bends, you can replace it. If it breaks then you loose the insert and the arrow.


----------



## jambre (Sep 23, 2008)

i have not had issues whith the penetrator's one wemt through a target with a broadhead hit cement and the broadhead bent not the arrow. As for cracking of the arrows you should try the harvest time arrows way worse.


----------



## mfrymire (Nov 21, 2008)

I love Victory arrows. I think VAPS may be the perfect arrow. Their fast, durable, accurate and penetrate incredibly well. What more can you ask for?


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

All of the Victory HV arrows are crap...so fragile I'm scrared to shoot them. Their fat (linecutter) shafts are decent. But we've had better luck with Easton and CE offerings. The standard weight VX22 and VForce shafts are as good as any similar product out there IMO. The VAP (formerly nanoforce) shafts are standouts. Maybe not the absolute best out there for any given application but when you consider performance, price and durability they are unique and great performers. All that being said even though they have some good products I'll keep going elsewhere. Lots of personal experience with the company and some of their employees. I prefer to buy products from a company that will stand behind what they sell AND keep their word.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I got a bad batch of VAP's too I guess. Mine were grossly inconsistent on spine and the penetrator inserts were bending in my BRAND NEW bag target.

No more Victory for me.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

super* said:


> I will never shoot a victory arrow they are garbage the arrows a to fragile and they blow up iv got arrows in the package no shot or even flechted and they were crack i like my hands and arms to much to send a chunk of carbon through them


You have VAPs or Nano Force that are brand new cracked? I'm gonna say if you didn't send them back or go back to the dealer, then your crazy. Something happened to them before you got them. I'm calling BS on that..the VAPs are tougher than a pine knot! You may not like them, but there is no need to lie about an arrow that you don't know about.


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

hv way better than the goldtip pro's I used for years,will never use anything but victory.


----------



## ak68 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have used victory vforce v-1 arrows for years and shot them through deer, muskox, stumps and targets. I do not believe the fragile claims. Victory does have a stainless steel penetrator for their VAP arrows so bending should not be a problem.


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Deezlin you said you shoot the 600s what poundage and arrow length do you shoot for those to spine right


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I shoot the VAP 600's at 28"lg raw shaft with 80 grain glue in points and pin nocks. I shoot out of a 52# single cam 29" with a tab.


----------

